# Can't play recorded shows. Any ideas?



## PorkPie5000 (Aug 1, 2005)

I can't play any recorded shows. When I select one from the Now Showing list, it just takes me back to the Now Showing list. Any ideas where I can start investigating?

Here is what I did to cause this:

I used the slicer to upgrade from 6.3a to 6.3b on my zippered HR10-250. That appeared to go OK.
Not all of my hacks seemed to be working (here is where I'm sure I screwed something up) so I ran tweak_uninstall.sh and then re-ran tweak.sh which downloaded and installed the new version of the zipper stuff. This appeared to go OK also. 
I still have bash access, FTP, TivoWebPlus, gotomydvr is working. Everything seems great except for watching recorded programs. Even programs that have recorded since I did all of this don't play.

Any suggestions would be really appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

This happens when you schedule a season pass through Tivowebplus on 6.3. You can fix it by deleting the offending season pass(es). Until you do that, you can play shows by hitting the play button instead of the select button.


----------

